# Lookin for some sweep phrases to practice.



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 24, 2007)

anyone know any where i can find some cool sweeping passeges, be it a web site or albums


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 24, 2007)

Richie Kotzen's instructional video has some great ones, as does Rusty Cooley's 'Shred Guitar Manifesto'.

Oh, and try Mike Campese's sweeping lesson on www.ibreathemusic.com .


----------



## Nats (Jan 25, 2007)

cool link. thanks


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 25, 2007)

you must check out Fabrisio leo's web site ..lot's of major 7th arp's an minor 7th both in 2 and 3 octaves . Another favorite of mine is Daniele Gotardo , Amazing two hand tapping wizard !! . Both have lots of good examples for sweeps & other stuff . WWW.Daniele Gottardo.com/ - WWW.Fabrizioleo.com/. hope you find somthing you like.. and by the way Daniele gottardo has a couple of vid's on Youtube. Check it out!!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 25, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> you must check out Fabrisio leo's web site ..lot's of major 7th arp's an minor 7th both in 2 and 3 octaves . Another favorite of mine is Daniele Gotardo , Amazing two hand tapping wizard !! . Both have lots of good examples for sweeps & other stuff . WWW.Daniele Gottardo.com/ - WWW.Fabrizioleo.com/. hope you find somthing you like.. and by the way Daniele gottardo has a couple of vid's on Youtube. Check it out!!!!!



Some cool stuff on the Daniele Gottardo page.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 25, 2007)

Minarp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3SeYg9hQkY

min 7 arp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQVpzUdYOGE

there is more where those came from.

A suggestion for you is to find the transcription to "AIR" by Becker. That is SWEEP HEAVEN! 

Also Kotzen is a +++++ when it comes to sweeping

Frank Gambale +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


 

peace

Santiago Dobles
www.aghora.org


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 25, 2007)

Speaking of Mr Becker, the 'Serrana' arpeggios would be another good choice for developing sweeping technique.
On www.essentialguitarist.com there's a Mathias IA Ekhlund lesson which has the sweeping part from 'When Sam Played It Again', which is pretty unorthodox, and a lot of fun.


----------

